# "No ma'am"...



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2009)

Any of you watch the Hannity show last night. I thought one of the segments was particularly entertaining. A high-ranking military man was being questioned by the senate committee. He was asked a question, to which he answered "...ma'am...". The senator took offense to that and asked that he refer to her as senator, not ma'am. She said she'd worked hard to get to that position. So, without batting an eye, he replied "Yes Senator". I was impressed by his self control. He didn't  or anything of the sort. Very impressive.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 22, 2009)

May I ? "sigh"


----------



## matt01 (Jun 22, 2009)

[video=youtube;59g_OYGjLms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59g_OYGjLms&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Curt (Jun 22, 2009)

I worked hard to earn my doctorate. Please call me...













Curt.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 22, 2009)

Curt said:


> I worked hard to earn my doctorate. Please call me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Sir.

Theognome


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 22, 2009)

Is that just pride problems, or is it a legitimate request?


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 22, 2009)

neither, it's feminism


----------



## BJClark (Jun 22, 2009)

it was feminism and pride..

But I am curious, what work did she do to 'get elected' to that position????

Anyone can be 'elected' to Public Office..of Senator, but not everyone can be a General in the Military..

He as a General, would have had more right to say Call me General..."I Worked hard to get where I am"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 22, 2009)

Once again, the root of her instruction can be traced back to Genesis 3.

Hmmmm....

I think that is going to be my response to all such questions from now on....

Person A: "Why would God instruct Israel to kill women and children?"

Me: "Genesis 3."

Person B: "Why is there so much suffering in the world?"

Me: "Genesis 3."

Person C: "What is the cause of the current economic 'down turn'?"

Me: "Genesis 3."

Person D: "How can I know for sure that I'm going to heaven when I die?"

Me: "Genesis 3." (The gospel seed was planted right there.)

It's "the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything!" So, so much better than "42".

Blessings,


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, I see your point. I wasn't trying to exclude pride. I was responding to the "just" (as in exclusively) part of the first option.

I should have been more clear.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 22, 2009)

That was more than "just" pride. That was a power play intended to put that GO in his place... 

Ironically, it took him vastly more work, time, and energy to attain his position that it did for her to land her gig.


----------



## Curt (Jun 22, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Yes Sir.
> 
> Theognome



BTW, I was an enlisted man (over 40 years ago!). So the "sir' doesn't work with me anyway.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 23, 2009)

I was angered by this incident and also found it extremely funny. She has no idea what she just did.

Anybody want to take a guess at what it implies when an inferior rank responds to their superior without using 'sir' or 'ma'am'? eg. 'Yes, Captain'. and not 'Yes, sir.' or 'Yes sir, Captain.' ?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 23, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I was angered by this incident and also found it extremely funny. She has no idea what she just did.
> 
> Anybody want to take a guess at what it implies when an inferior rank responds to their superior without using 'sir' or 'ma'am'? eg. 'Yes, Captain'. and not 'Yes, sir.' or 'Yes sir, Captain.' ?



I wonder how many male senators, when called "Sir" by military personnel being questioned at a Senate panel, insisted on being called "Senator"? 

I wonder also whether Ms. Boxer realizes that when a Brigadeer General calls her "Ma'am", she is being upheld with the utmost respect as his superior?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 23, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I was angered by this incident and also found it extremely funny. She has no idea what she just did.
> ...



She doesn't. She is arrogant and ignorant. That is a dangerous and deadly combination.


----------



## tabrooks (Jun 23, 2009)

*Bingo*



SolaScriptura said:


> That was more than "just" pride. That was a power play intended to put that GO in his place...
> 
> Ironically, it took him vastly more work, time, and energy to attain his position that it did for her to land her gig.



Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 23, 2009)

Barbara Boxer always annoys me.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 23, 2009)

toddpedlar;



> I wonder how many male senators, when called "Sir" by military personnel being questioned at a Senate panel, insisted on being called "Senator"?
> 
> I wonder also whether Ms. Boxer realizes that when a Brigadeer General calls her "Ma'am", she is being upheld with the utmost respect as his superior?



To my knowledge none..

And no, she has no idea that he held her to the utmost respect, as feminist do not acknowledge "ma'am" as a sign of respect, to them it is an insult.

It does speak volumes as to how she views herself, which is by her 'title' and something that should give us pause when considering the battle of 'titles' for women in the church. What is the heart motive of desiring that 'title'? Do they feel inadequate in God's family without some fancy title?


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 23, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I was angered by this incident and also found it extremely funny. She has no idea what she just did.
> 
> Anybody want to take a guess at what it implies when an inferior rank responds to their superior without using 'sir' or 'ma'am'? eg. 'Yes, Captain'. and not 'Yes, sir.' or 'Yes sir, Captain.' ?



I get the general idea, but spell it out for me.


----------



## christiana (Jun 23, 2009)

And since when is 'Yes, Maam' not a reply of respect? Its definitely rare today.

That said, the General displayed his respectable, honorable, admirable and much enviable control in his most classic reply without a show of any emotion at all! Bless him!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd be happy to address Barbara Boxer, but I can assure you she wouldn't like what I call her.

Theognome


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 23, 2009)

That is infuriating. I am not even from the south but I have always refered to people as "Sir" or "Mam". And the fact that he is a General Officer means that he is showing here plenty of respect. It took far more work to obtain his office that it took her. She should be calling him "General" or "Sir" the whole time.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 23, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> That is infuriating. I am not even from the south but I have always refered to people as "Sir" or "Mam". And the fact that he is a General Officer means that he is showing here plenty of respect. It took far more work to obtain his office that it took her. She should be calling him "General" or "Sir" the whole time.



Didn't you know it's beneath the diginity of a woman to show a man respect? Come on, get with the spirit of the age!


----------



## Knoxienne (Jun 23, 2009)

Since senators should only be men, he should have just said, "Fine then. I'll just call you 'sir'".  But senator, no. She's a usurper.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (Jun 23, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I was angered by this incident and also found it extremely funny. She has no idea what she just did.
> 
> Anybody want to take a guess at what it implies when an inferior rank responds to their superior without using 'sir' or 'ma'am'? eg. 'Yes, Captain'. and not 'Yes, sir.' or 'Yes sir, Captain.' ?



I would think it would imply that you were respecting the rank, not the person. So maybe 'Yes, Senator' is the most appropriate .


----------

